# CSST dans les Forces ou l'équivalent ?



## TheVerdicts (1 Apr 2006)

Bonjour,
Je me demandais si la CSST régie les Forces Canadiennes autant qu'une entreprise civile?


----------



## honestyrules (1 Apr 2006)

Non, la CSST n'a aucune emprise sur l'armée.

Par contre, la sécurité au travail est implantée dans chaque lieu de travail. Parfois, cela en est même déplaisant. À mon unité, on a un briefing de sécurité à tous les Jeudis. La personne en charge est responsable pour chaque travailleur. Si il y a un accident, il y a une enquete, et si quelqu'un est trouvé coupable de négligence cela va barder.

Comme tu le sais, les risques sont partout (matieres dangereuses, véhicules ,armes, outils).

Il y a le "digest" de sécurité (journal attaché au journal "Maple Leaf") qui couvre les accidents, les façons de se proteger. Si t'as une bonne idée pour améliorer la sécurité dans ton lieu de travail, tu peux même etre récompensé...

Si tu te blesse, "Veterans Affairs" s'occupent de ta réclamation. Tu peux avoir une pension médicale en cas de perte d'un membre ou faculté. Je dis pas que tout le monde est content du systeme...


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2006)

Delavan..... tu est en erreur! 
Il y a des applications de CSST pour tous les réservistes qui sont blessés au travail.
toutes les formations du SQFT (34&35 GBC. 5 GBMC, 5GSS, URSC, 2 GPRC, CI SQFT) ont reçu des directives très spécifiques. 
Les réguliers sont couverts par les règlements couvrant les agents de l'état MAIS, pour l'instant, les réservistes ne le sont pas.


----------



## honestyrules (1 Apr 2006)

I stand corrected! 

Je me suis "enfargé" :crybaby:

Désolé TheVerdicts, mais j'ai appris de quoi aujourd'hui!


----------



## TheVerdicts (2 Apr 2006)

Ah ooook ! 

Merci bien


----------



## FMRWO (3 Apr 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Delavan..... tu est en erreur!
> Il y a des applications de CSST pour tous les réservistes qui sont blessés au travail.
> toutes les formations du SQFT (34&35 GBC. 5 GBMC, 5GSS, URSC, 2 GPRC, CI SQFT) ont reçu des directives très spécifiques.
> Les réguliers sont couverts par les règlements couvrant les agents de l'état MAIS, pour l'instant, les réservistes ne le sont pas.



Je suis bien intéressé par ce que tu avances. Peux-tu me spécifier les dirctives/publications a ce sujet?


----------



## geo (3 Apr 2006)

a.  ORFC 210.72
b.  OAFC 210.29

je vais faire un Post ce soir............


----------



## Alien1 (30 Jul 2006)

Les militaires réguliers ne sont pas couvert par la CSST qui est de juridiction provincial et il ne font pas parti des ''agents de l'état'' au sens de la loi. Si ils sont blessé et encore militaire, ils recoivent 100% de leurs salaire. Si ils sont libéré, il recoivent l'assurance invalidité et la pension des anciens combattants.

Sous toute réserve et à moins que la loi n'ai changé depuis 2003.

TEXTE D'UN JUGEMENT RENDU PAR LA COMISSION DES LÉSIONS PROFESSIONNEL (APPEL DE LA CSST)

''Par ailleurs, la Loi sur les accidents du travail et les maladies professionnelles, adoptée par la législature provinciale du Québec, prévoit que les employés du gouvernement fédéral visés dans la  Loi sur l'indemnisation des agents de l'État sont soumis à la présente loi dans la mesure où une entente est conclue avec la CSST selon l'article 170 de la Loi sur la santé et la sécurité du travail. Une telle entente a spécifiquement été conclue avec le gouvernement fédéral concernant l’indemnisation des agents de l’État. Cependant, la Loi sur l'indemnisation des agents de l'État ne s’applique pas aux membres de la force régulière des Forces canadiennes ou de la Gendarmerie Royale du Canada.''

Autrement dit, la réserve sont protégé mais pas la régulière.


----------



## geo (30 Jul 2006)

Alien..............
tout ça, on l'a déjà dit.
un réserviste est couvert comme un régulier tout au long de sa période d'emploi (Contrat classe A, B ou C) c'est à dire qu'il continue à recevoir des soins médicaux des FC ET continue à recevoir son salaire habituel MAIS, à la fin du contrat.... c'est la que ça deviens intéressant.
Si le poste continue à exister, il faut être "apte" à tenir le poste (être "fit") pour qualifier à tenir le contrat pour une période supplémentaire. Tenant compte que l'on parle d'avoir reçu une blessure - le réserviste ne l'est probablement pas..... DONC
Le réserviste a droit à la protection de la CSST OU d'une compensation d'invalidité de la réserve.... pas les deux....
1e.... important d'avoir compléter et soumettre un CF98 et un avis de blessure de la CSST.  (après 6 mois - trop tard pour la CSST et beaucoup plus compliqué de receviur dédomagement des FC).

Financièrement, c'est plus payant de recevoir une prestation d'invalidité de la réserve mais il y a des instances (en classse A, sans travail) ou la CSST pourrait être plus payant.


----------



## Alien1 (30 Jul 2006)

Qu'est ce que vous avez déjà tout dit? J’ai simplement réagis à une mention d’un de tes textes. Je parle de la RÉGULIÈRE et non de la réserve. Je ne connais pas la réserve. Tu mentionnais dans un message précédant que ‘’Les réguliers sont couverts par les règlements couvrant les agents de l'état’’ et j’amène simplement un texte tiré d’une cause entendu au tribunal de la Commission des lésions professionnel et qui fait jurisprudence au Canada à l’effet que NON ce n’est pas vrai. Les réguliers ne sont pas couverts par la CSST. Cela n’avait pas été dit.


----------



## RatCatcher (14 Aug 2006)

Il doit etre mentioné aussi que certaines groupes ont des liasons/affaires ou fait parti du job qu'ils font. P.ex. la Méd Prév, Officier de sécurité général, Matier dangereuse... en effet le conservation des resource au complet...


----------



## geo (14 Aug 2006)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Il doit etre mentioné aussi que certaines groupes ont des liasons/affaires ou fait parti du job qu'ils font. P.ex. la Méd Prév, Officier de sécurité général, Matier dangereuse... en effet le conservation des resource au complet...



Hien?.... je ne comprends pas ou tu désire enmener cette discussion....


----------



## RatCatcher (15 Aug 2006)

Partie du job du CSST dans le millieu publique est l'éducation et prévention des situation qui peuvent causer une impact sur la santé sécurité des gens. Pour nous autres dans l'uniforme, il y a des organization qui font la meme cxhose...


----------



## geo (15 Aug 2006)

pour la réserve, la CSST agit seulement comme sous-traitant.
Ils évaluent le dossier, determinent (tentativement) si c'est un accident qui est attribuable au service... ils consultent avec les forces, ils paient le membre ET
ils facturent le Gouv fédéral ce qu'ils paient le membre PLUS 20% pour l'admin.


----------



## Yrys (29 Aug 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> ils facturent le Gouv fédéral ce qu'ils paient le membre PLUS 20% pour l'admin.



WoW! Ils doivent être plus  intéressés à dire que la personne a eu un accident
que quand l'argent sort directement des poches de la CSST!


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2006)

pas vraiment.
C'est toujours de répondre à deux questions:
- la blessure a t elle été subie pendant qu'il était en service?
- la blessure est-elle attribuable au service?

eg: 
1) accident de la route sur chemin du travail pour réserviste en classe A: non/non
2) blessure sur un exercice de campagne: oui/oui
3) blessure sur une session de PT collectif à l'unité: oui/oui

Ni la CSST ni les FC vont dédomager un réserviste (ou membre de la fonction publique) pour un accident qui ne s'est pas passé "en service et attribuable au service"


----------



## sirois435 (25 Sep 2006)

pour ce qui est des accident de la route, moi j'ai un de mes amis qui etait dans la reserve et il y a eu un accident de la route en revenant d'une fin de semaine d'exercice et les forces ont paye car il a des incapacite mineurs avec ces genoux...Donc si tu as un accident en revenant d'un exercice tu va etre couvert car ce dans le cadre de tes fonction tu revenais chez vous!!!


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2006)

sirois435 said:
			
		

> pour ce qui est des accident de la route, moi j'ai un de mes amis qui était dans la réserve et il y a eu un accident de la route en revenant d'une fin de semaine d'exercice et les forces ont paye car il a des incapacité mineurs avec ces genoux...Donc si tu as un accident en revenant d'un exercice tu va être couvert car ce dans le cadre de tes fonction tu revenais chez vous!!!



L’indemnité d’invalidité de la réserve dépends beaucoup de deux choses…….
Était-il en service?
Est-ce une blessure attribuable au service?

Accident dans le clos lors d’un exercice…. Couvert
Accident de la route entre le manège et le clos… Couvert
Accident de la route entre le manège et chez lui…. PAS couvert

De plus, s’il y a une demande d’invalidité, (ne pas oublier de soumettre le CF98) le membre NE DOIT PAS TRAVAILLER à l’unité en classe A… sinon la demande sera refusé – SAUF 
Les jours homme liés à des visites au médical, phisio, compléter rapports et documents
OU si un médecin militaire a prescrit un programme de retour au travail graduel
]


----------



## schart28 (30 Sep 2009)

CSST AIDE MEMOIRE POUR LA D’ECLARATION D'UN ACCIDENT DE TRAVAIL *RESEREVE SEULEMENT*
(PROTECTION: AUCUNES PERTES DE REVENUS SUITE A LA BLESSUREIMALADIE PROFESSION NELLE)

1. Voici la marche à suivre pour l'unité d'appartenance ou l'unité d'emploi afin de déclarer les accidents du travail et ainsi ouvrir un dossier au prés de la CSST dans un but préventif. Avant d'entreprendre les démarches, iI faut s'assurer que la blessure/maladie soit imputable au service militaire ou lors d'une activité personnelle en service commande (terme de service de classe C).

L'imputabilité s'avère titre le lien causal entre le travail (taches-ordres re9us) et la blessure/maladie (voir OAFC 24-6 para 30). Le fait d'être en service et d'être rémunère n'indique pas nécessairement qu'il y a un lien entre la blessure/maladie avec le service militaire. De plus,
Je rappelle que les militaires de la Force régulière ne sont pas assujettis a la loi d'indemnisation des agents de l'état. La CSST s'applique uniquement aux réservistes y compris les CIC, les Rangers et les instructeurs CIC œuvrant pour le mouvement des cadets.

2. Quand faut-il déclarer les accidents?
a) Lorsque la réserviste a au un arrêt de travail an raison de sa blessure/maladie professionnel la ou est a risque d'avoir un arrêt de travail (ex : chirurgie a venir)
b) Lorsque la blessure présente un risque potentiel d'aggravation I récidive
c) Lorsque la réserviste a consulté un médecin militaire ou civil suite a sa blessure/maladies  professionnelle

3. Une fois l’admissibilité et l’imputabilité confirmées vous devez procéder a l’ouverture du dossier de la façon suivante :
a)	Fournir CF 98 (blessure) ou documentation médical (malade)
b)	Faire une note de service ou lettra contenant un résume des faits pertinents
c)  Faire remplir la déclaration du travailleur (formulaire 1939 CSST) par le réserviste
d)	Recueillir l’information nécessaire pour compléter l’avis da l’employeur (formulaire 1940 CSST)


4. Voici les explications plus détaillées du paragraphe 3 :

a) CF 98 ou documentation médicale
Fournir une copie du CF 98 pour une blessure. S'II s'agit d'une maladie, donner une preuve médicale indiquant Ie diagnostic relie au service (ex: post traumatique sévère suite a une mission en Bosnie) ainsi que la date du diagnostic de la maladie professionnelle. Pour se faire l'annexe A du DND 2398 (classe A-B) ou l’annexe A du DND 2346 (classe C) doit titre être utilise. Dans ce formulaire, le réserviste donne son autorisation de divulgation de renseignements médicaux et le médecin certifie les points mentionnes. Ce formulaire peut titre rempli par le médecin CIC a l’exception des termes de service de c1asse C ou la signature du médecin militaire est exigée. (NB : Si l’invalidité est partielle, le médecin ne certifiera pas de période d'incapacité).

b) Note de service

Voici les points importants a inclure dans la note de service ou la lettre de présentation. NB:
Décrire le contexte en ordre chronologique.

* Me confirmer le fait que cette ouverture de dossier a la CSST est seulement pour une protection (pas de pertes de revenus) et m'indiquer s'il y a eu absentéisme au travail en spécifiant les périodes.

* S'il s'agit d'une blessure m'expliquer la situation en mentionnant l’information pertinente qui supplémente le CF 98 ex : opération, hospitalisation, congé maladie, programme de retour au travail, traitement médicaux requis, travaux légers etc.

* S'il s'agit d'une maladie expliqué le contexte (événement déclencheur – période absentéisme - programme de retour au travail - V avait-il des éléments aggravants dans
le milieu de travail. Expliquer quel/es sont les circonstances qui permettent de relier cette maladie avec le service.

* Confirmation qu'une vérification a été effectuée pour valider l’adresse du domicile du réserviste

* Le réserviste a-t-il fait une demande auprès d'ancien combattants ou l’intention de faire une demande. Si oui, sa requête a tell est elle acceptée ?

* Soins médicaux - équipement médical requis ? Lesquels et qui paye ?

* Y-a-t-il eu absentéisme au travail (militaire-civil) - dates des congés de maladie

* Statut du réserviste lors de la blessure classe A-B-C

* Emploi civil? Lequel et s'est iI absente de son travail civil en raison de sa blessure ?

* Était-t’il étudiant a temps plein au moment de la blessure/maladie? Si oui a-t-il manque des cours

* EA CERM en cours ?

* Autres points juges pertinents pour la compréhension du dossier

c) Déclaration du travailleur I point no 3

Le formulaire 1939, déclaration du travailleur, est disponible sur le site de la CSST. La formulaire doit être imprime puis remplia la main par le réserviste. L'unité d'appartenance peut également se procurer Ie formulaire par paquet de 50 unîtes en contactant leur bureau régional CSST.

Formulaire 1939 :
http://www.csst.qc.calNR/rdonlyres/3AB54A35-415C-4079-B408-
37DD64BE95F0/3635/1939.pdf (version française)

http://wwwcsst.gc.calNR/rdonlyres/3ABS4A35-415C-4079-B408-
37DD648E9SFD/3634/1939 A.pdf (version anglaise)

Bureau régionaux de la CSST :

http://www.csst.qc.ca!Portaillfr/contacts/commentjoindre/repertoiregeneral.htm 

Vous devez me faire parvenir le document original (copies: commission et employeur) sauf
la copie destinée au travailleur qui doit est remise au réserviste. Faire une photocopie de
cette demande pour la conserver a vos dossiers. Vérifier qu'il ne manque pas d'information
sur le formulaire avant de me le faire parvenir. Veuillez noter que le contexte de la réclamation du travailleur doit correspondre a la déclaration du CF 98.

d) Information pour le formulaire "avis de l'employeur" I point no 4

Afin que le SQFT/FOI EST puisse finaliser l'avis de l'employeur, les informations suivantes
sont essentiel/es :

* Rapport fichier maitre :
Fournir le rapport fichier maitre de l'individu et ee, un an avant la date de l'accident jusqu'au moment de la demande du rapport. Ex: blessure (3 fey 08), date de la demande (5 avr 08)
= rapport fichier maitre du (3 fey 07 au 5 avr 08) .

* Calcul du salaire annuel brut:
Remettre un document comptable qui fait foi du salaire annuel brut signe par le responsable
des finances couvrant la période suivante: 1 an + 1 jour avant l'accident/diagnostic de la maladie Jusqu'à  la date de blessure/maladie inclusivement Ex: blessure (3 fev 08), salaire annuel brut = période du (4 fev 07 au 3 fev 08). Vous pouvez utiliser le rapport fichier maitre de l’individu ou autre document comptable de votre choix dument signa par un responsable
des finances avec son bloc signature et prendre soin de m'indiquer le total des sommes .

* Date du dernier jour (réelle) travalll6 :
M'indiquer la date du dernier jour (réelle) travaille en tout ou en partie s'il y a eu un arrêt de travail causé par la blessure.

* Calculer le nombre de jours payables :
Le nombre de jours payable se calcul pour une période une durée totale de 14 jours. La période des 14 jours équivaut aux 14 premiers jours civils complets suivant le jour de l'abandon du travail. Le nombre de jours payables durant gène période de 14 jours correspondent aux jours au cours desquels le travailleur aurait normalement travaillé n'eut été de sa lésion professionnel/e. Si l'individu est en classe B ou C m'indiquer Ie nombre de jours qu'au était censé travailler et ce même s'il continue d'être paye. Si le militaire était en classe A, m'indiquer les dates d'entrainement manquées en raison de sa blessure et spécifier s'il s'agit de journées entiers et/ou demi-journées.

Exemple : le militaire a été paye jusqu'au terme de son classe B le 23 mars 07 âpres s'être blesse le 20 mars 07. (Période 14 jours = 21 mars 07 au 4 avril 07). Ce dernier a effectue des travaux légers a l'unité. Lorsque son contrat s'est termine, il a participe a l’entrainement de classe A prévu en garnison (1/2 journée le mardi 27 mars) mais il a manqué l'entrainement
de fin de semaine du 30 mars au 1 avril soit 2jrs % ) .

* Attestations médicales formulaires CSST 1936-37-38:
Remettre toutes les attestations médical as 1936-37-38 remplis par le médecin (des copies sont acceptées). S'ils ne sont pas disponibles m'expliquer pourquoi. Ci-joint, un exemple de
ces formulaires.

M'indiquer le lieu de J'accident si ce n'est pas mentionne dans le CF 98

A) Poste de travail
B Ailleurs dans établissement ex: mess - vestiaire - stationnement
C) A l'extérieur du lieu de travail ex: sur la route - a la garnison Valcartier
D) Hors Québec ex : Afghanistan

*  Date réelle de retour au travail - type de retour:
M'indiquer la date réelle du retour au travail ainsi que le type de retour
A) Même emploi
B) Assignation temporaire (assignation d'une autre tache)
C) Autre (retour progressif au travail, travaux légers etc)

*  Soins Médicaux:
M'indiquer si l'individu a reçu des traitements médicaux (militaires ou civils via CSST)
et s'iI a été rem bourse pour ses dépenses relatives a sa blessure. (plâtre-équipement
orthopédique - physiothérapie etc.)

* SSRR:
Fournir une copie du relève de solde en date de la blessure ainsi qu'une copie du tableau
"perspective du membre" "Déductions-Information TD1" afin que je puisse connaitre le taux d'imposition provinciale et fédérale.

Veuillez noter que la procédure est la même pour une réclamation auprès de la CSST. Dans ce cas, m'indiquer dans la note de service qu'il s'agit d'une reclamation et non une protection. De plus, s'iI s'agit d'une reclamation veuillez prendre note du point suivant concernant l'indemnité d'invalidité de la réserve:

Indemnité d'invalidité de la réserve:
Veuillez proceder ~ la demande d'indemnite d'invalidite de la réserve même si le réserviste a dépose une demande auprès de la CSST. Verifier au prealable si tous les critères d'admissibilités sont rencontres (pertes de revenus-blessure imputable au service-période d'incapacité certifiée par un medecin). Veuillez egalement prendre note et informer le militaire qu'une application simultanée ~ la CSST et a I'IIR peut resulter en un refus de paiement de I'IIR par Ie OSSA lorsqu'un réserviste touche des indemnites de remplacement de revenu de la part de la CSST. II est préférable de s'informer avant de deposer une demande de remplacement de revenus a la CSST pour s'assurer de recevoir l'indemnisation la plus rémunératrice.


----------



## schart28 (30 Aug 2010)

http://www.cnt.gouv.qc.ca/conges-et-absences/reservistes/index.html

La Loi sur les normes du travail comporte des dispositions permettant au salarié qui est un réserviste des Forces canadiennes de s’absenter.


----------



## Yrys (31 Aug 2010)

Sauf les personnes exclues des normes du travail québécoises ...

(Je rajoute ça parce que je travaille en transport depuis mai, et j'ai été surprise d'apprendre que les NTQ ne s'appliquaient pas...)

-Le travailleur autonome au sens de la Loi sur les normes du travail

-Les employés du gouvernement fédéral et de ses sociétés

-Les employés des Forces armées canadiennes

-Les employés des entreprises assujetties au Code canadien du travail :

a) services internationaux et interprovinciaux :
transport routier, chemin de fer, transport maritime et fluvial et services connexes,
réseaux de téléphone, de câble et de télégraphe, pipelines
transbordeurs, tunnels et ponts
b) radiodiffusion et télédiffusion y compris la câblodistribution sauf Télé-Québec
c) transport aérien, aéronefs et aéroports
d) les banques
e) les élévateurs à grain
f) l’extraction et la transformation de l’uranium

-L’employé qui travaille à la fois au Québec et hors Québec pour un employeur qui n’a ni résidence, ni domicile, ni entreprise, ni siège, ni bureau au Québec

-L’employé qui travaille uniquement hors Québec, mais qui est domicilié ou qui réside au Québec, pour un employeur qui n’a ni résidence, ni domicile, ni entreprise, si siège, ni bureau au Québec

-L’employé d’une ambassade ou d’un consulat situé au Québec

-Le bénéficiaire visé par la Loi sur la santé et les services sociaux pour les autochtones cris, qui travaille en vue de sa rééducation physique, mentale ou sociale dans un CLSC, un CSS, un centre hospitalier, ou un centre d'accueil (Règlement sur l'exclusion des établissements visés à l'article 90 de la Loi sur les normes du travail)

-Le professionnel de la santé (art. 19 de la Loi sur l’assurance maladie)

-La personne qui exécute des travaux compensatoires (art. 340 du Code de procédure pénale)

-La personne incarcérée (art. 202 de la Loi sur le système correctionnel)

-La personne qui travaille dans le cadre d'une mesure ou d'un programme d'aide à l'emploi (art.11 de la Loi sur l'aide aux personnes et aux familles et art. 6 du Règlement sur l'aide aux personnes et aux familles)


----------



## schart28 (18 Oct 2010)

*For all reservists*, make sure you apply to the CSST within 6 month of your injury, CF Related, and you report it to your supervisor. Get the CSST form and have your civilian or MO fill it out, then the unit will get pressure from the CSST to complete their part. Units have a tendency to not put any "effort" on this or don't know at all this policy.

If your unit is not moving, make sure to document your attempts to have your unit initiate a CSST claim. Get *J1 Enq Mil* to put pressure. If you don't do that and 6 months passes you might have problems getting your CSST. If you passed your 6 months delay send all your attempts, emails and it will help waive the 6 months. If you can get the CF to do a letter stating that they did not act promptly that would be great.

IF you have any problems getting the CF to act promptly you can also contact the Human Resources and Skills Development Canada Direction Travaille and ask for Bernadette Syverin.


----------



## schart28 (19 Nov 2010)

From: Sylvain Chartrand [] 
Sent: November-19-10 4:30 AM
To: 'Mackay.P@parl.gc.ca'; 'Walter.Natynczyk@forces.gc.ca'; 'Andrew.smith@forces.gc.ca'; 'alain.tremblay@forces.gc.ca'; 'ken.watkin@forces.gc.ca'; 'genevieve.bernachez@forces.gc.ca'; 'holly.macdougall@forces.gc.ca'; 'dominic.mcalea@forces.gc.ca'; 'blaise.cathcart@forces.gc.ca'; 'jean-marie.dugas@forces.gc.ca'; 'gary.obrian@forces.gc.ca'; 'kevin.moher@forces.gc.ca'; 'Gagnon.mcc@forces.gc.ca'; 'guy.thibault@forces.gc.ca'; 'david.belovich@forces.gc.ca'; 'david.kettle@forces.gc.ca'; 'karol.wenek@forces.gc.ca'; 'mario.dutil@forces.gc.ca'; 'angus.watt@forces.gc.ca'; 'melanie.chapman@forces.gc.ca'; 'pierre.daigle@forces.gc.ca'; 'richard.cohen@forces.gc.ca'; 'andrew.currie@forces.gc.ca'; 'john.Macdonell@forces.gc.ca'; 'michael.cope@forces.gc.ca'; 'laurie.hawn@forces.gc.ca'; 'denis.rouleau@forces.gc.ca'; 'christian.barabe@forces.gc.ca'; 'sylvie.chateauvert@forces.gc.ca'; 'joyce.burghardt@forces.gc.ca'; 'guy.maillet@forces.gc.ca'; 'john.spearing@forces.gc.ca'; 'Andrew.leslie2@forces.gc.ca'; 'andrew.leslie@forces.gc.ca'; 'ian.poulter@forces.gc.ca'; 'Harper.S@parl.gc.ca'; 'Finley.D@parl.gc.ca'; 'gosselin.helene@labour-travail.gc.ca'; 'mike.fraser@hrsdc-rhdcc.gc.ca'; 'carmelita.olivotto@hrsdc-rhdcc.gc.ca'; 'mariejosee.therrien@hrsdc-rhdcc.gc.ca'

Cc: OSISS MARIANE.LEBEAU@forces.gc.ca; OSISS QC2 peersupportval@aol.com; OSISS QC3 peersupportque@aol.com; stoffp0@parl.gc.ca; Mr P Stoffer; OSISS peersupportgat1@aol.com; Engel, Shirlee (Ottawa News); AC MICHEL.ESTEY@forces.gc.ca; AC GeraldJean; 'Sylvain Chartrand'; 'DucepG@parl.gc.ca'; 'lafram0@parl.gc.ca'; 'Laframboise.M@parl.gc.ca'; Media Hils Time (news@hilltimes.com); Media newsroom@herald.ca; 'psimons@edmontonjournal.com'; Media caroline de la Motte; Media CTV; MEDIA Le Droit Paul Gaboury ; Media Nationalpost; 'PDOWNE@SEN.PARL.GC.CA'; 'Jack Layton MP NDP'; 'Kirsty Duncan'; 'letters@cbc.ca'; 'Guy.Parent@ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca'; 'martineau@journalmtl.com'; 'karine.champagne@tva.ca'; 'denis.levesque@tva.ca'

Subject: CSST for Reserve QUEBEC ONLY - La CSST pour la RESERVE QUEBEC Seulement - Workers Board Compensation for ALL of CANADA (MEDIA: First to contact me has the exclusivity - Premier a me contacte aurons l'exclusivité)

*WITH ALL DUE RESPECT – AVEC TOUT LE RESPECT*

Honourable Peter McKay & Chief of Defence Staff – Gen Natynczyk, Chief Military Personnel – Radm Smith, GCmdt SQFT – Lt Gen Tramblay, JAG – BGen Ken Wakin.

CC: PM – Hon S Harper, A/DJAG/Ops, Director Military Prosecution, DJAG RS Ottawa, DJAG/MJAL, Director Defence Counsel Services, Director General Land Reserve/COS Land Reserve, Director Land Personnel Management/G1, J1 End Mil, Asst CLS, Director General Compensation and Benefits, Chaplain General, Director General Military Personnel, CMJ, Chief of the Air Staff, A/Director of Investigation, DND Ombudsman, Senior Defence Advisor, EA MND, MND Chief of Staff, 
Sr Military Assistant MND, MND Parliamentary Secretary House of Commons, VCDS, COS VCDS, Director of General Safety, Director Grievances – Compensation and Benefits, Director General CFGA, Canadian Special Operation Forces Command, CLS, Chief of Staff Land Operation

CC: Minister of Human Resources and Skills Development, Ministre des Ressources humaines et du Développement des compétences (*la Loi sur l’indemnisation des agents de l’État - Government Employees' Compensation Act*), Human Resources and Skills Development Canada Deputy Minister of Labour, Sous-ministre,  Chief of Staff, Chef de Cabinet,  Director, Intergovernmental Relations and Special Projects Human Resources and Skills Development Canada, Directrice, Relations intergouvernementales et projets spéciaux Ressources humaines et Développement des compétences Canada, A/Manager Human Resources and Skills Development Canada, Gestionnaire int Ressources humaines et Développement des compétences Canada Relations intergouvernementales

SVP : Human Resources and Skills Development - Ressources humaines et du Développement des compétences : pass this information to the head of the CSST, SVP passer cette information au dirigent de la CSST.

CC: Parents Mr Gerard Chartrand / Francine Girard at Common Law Partner Mme Manon Renauld, Parent Mr Gerard Chartrand / Francine Girard et conjoint de fait Mme Manon Renauld . NE VOUS GENNER PAS POUR LEUR PARTLEZ DANS LE CASQUE

ENGLISH/FRENCH

ENGLISH

Please do the Honourable thing, MND/CDS/CMP and get in contact with all RESERVE with injury, past, and correct the error of the CF. Of course ALL current injured RESERVE must be told about the CSST. A third case is coming your way. The CSST is not happy and you are aware of this, me too and I know things that you are not aware but you will shortly from the CSST. I say again, I am very much willing to help the CMP arrive to understand the particularities and specificity of the RESERVE, the CF are not grasping this.

Within one week, Hon. Peter McKay, I will be calling you on this, 613-992-6022 or 613-996-3100. You did the honourable thing for the salary discrimination for the RESERVE when injured (had to do a hunger strike, hospitalization, for the CF to take action), why not do the correct thing for the CSST.

FRENCH

SVP faite la chose Honorable, MDN/CEMD/CPM et rentrée en contact avec tout RESERVISTE avec une blessure du passer, et corriger l’erreur des FC. Bien sure tout RESERVISTE présent doit être informer de la CSST. La CSST n’es pas très content et vous être au courant et moi aussi et je connais des chose que vous n’être pas au courant mais vous aller l’être bientôt par la CSST. Je redit, Je suis intéresser a aider le CPM pour arriver a ce que vous comprenez les particularité et spécificités de la RESERVE, car les FC ne comprenne pas.

D’ici une semaine Hon Peter McKay, je vais vous appeler. Vous avez fait la chose honorable concernant la discrimination salarial pour les RESERVSTE blesser, cela a quand même pris une grève de la faim, hospitalisation, pour faire bouger les chose et que les FC prenne action, pourquoi ne pas faire la chose for la CSST.

Mr Gille Ducepe/ Mr Mario Laframboise/ Mr Peter Stoffer, SVP M’aider a avoir un rendez-vous avec le Ministre de la defance National. Please help me get a RV with the Minister of National Defence. If you cant accomplish this then, Mr Peter Stoffer, please take over. Si vous ne pouvez acomplir cela, Mr Peter Stoffer, SVP prendre la releve.


*FOR THOSE ON BCC: WIDE DISTRIBUTION POUR CEUX EN COPIE DE COURTOISIE: LARGE DISTRIBUTION*.......For those who will be posting on their respective web site, I ask that you post the integral of this email, including all of the email addresses. Pour ceux qui vont afficher cela sur leur site web, afficher l’intégrale de ce courrielle.

As members of the reserve you are entitled to the CSST equivalent to the workers Board Compensation. The CF acknowledges that they did not comply with the CSST law. I will advocate for you, just contact me. I got my CSST four years after my injury. Normally you need to apply before six months from the start of your injury. JAG and the CSST lawyers had eye to eye discussions. The CF LOST. Every six months I will be faxing this, CF CSST procedure,  to ALL RESERVE Units in Quebec. The CSST law overrides the National Defence Act.

En tant que membre de la réserve vous avez droit a la CSST, Les FC ont admit ne pas avoir fait leur job et contrevenue a la lois de la CSST. Je vais vous représenté au autorité des FC, fait juste m’écrire. J’ai eu ma CSST âpres quatre ans, même si il faut faire la demande avant 6 mois de la date de la blessure. Les JAG et avocat de la CSST ce sont parler dans le blanc des yeux et les FC on perdue. A tout les 6 mois je vais faxer, procédure FC CSST, a TOUT les unité de RESERVE du Québec. La lois sur la CSST et plus puissant que la lois sur la défense national.

(MEDIA): First to contact me has the exclusivity. Les premier a me contacter auron l’exclusivite.


Cpl (Ret) Sylvain Chartrand CD
A proud reservist who was at war with DND/CF and fought for his rights, for all other reservists, and made DND/CF change
UNFICYP 90 Roto 54
UNPROFOR 93 Roto 1


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Nov 2010)

Good French grammar would help imho....  Espescially sending an email to all the big wigs.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Good French grammar would help imho....  Espescially sending an email to all the big wigs.



The English part was not much better. Looks like something my 14-year old would send me from her phone.


----------



## schart28 (12 Dec 2010)

To all reserve who were injured on Duty, SDA. The CF had the obligation to inform you that you could have gone to the Commission de la santé et de la sécurité du travail (CSST). Our right to obtain the CSST dates back since 1993.

*Jusqu’en 1992, les réservistes n’étaient pas assujettis à la Loi sur l’indemnisation des agents de l’état (LIAÉ) car on les incluait dans l’article 3(1) : ‘’La présente loi ne s’applique pas aux membres de la force régulière des Forces canadiennes ou de la Gendarmerie royale du Canada’’. Cette interprétation fut modifiée en 1992 suite à une réclamation d’un membre de la réserve qui a fait des représentations à l’effet qu’il était assujetti à la LIAÉ. Bien que la réclamation ait été refusée en première instance, le Bureau de Révision Paritaire (BRP) de la CSST acceptait la réclamation suite à la contestation du membre de la réserve. En 1993, Travail Canada (maintenant Ressources humaines et développement des Compétences Canada – RHDCC) a obtenu une opinion légale à l’effet que les membres de la réserve sont couverts sous la définition ‘’employé’’  en vertu de l’article 2(a) de la LIAÉ.*

Should you have had a serious injury, left the CF 3B, you are retroactively entitled to the CSST, even if its back in 1993. This compensation is above your VAC Pension.  The CF have acknowledge their error and are committed in providing you assistance. They can if necessary write you a letter of the error they did and this will help with the CSST.

You can contact me and I will direct you in the right direction.


----------



## schart28 (15 Jan 2011)

any problems with a unit not following the regulation just pop this email in their face...

From: dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca [mailto:dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca] 
Sent: January-11-11 9:48 AM
To: 
Cc: CIMS_OPER@pm.gc.ca
Subject: RE: ** Reservists get short-changed ** Wounded warriors (Afghanistan veterans injured in combat face more battles at home)

Dear Corporal Chartrand: 

Thank you for your correspondence of November 19 and 30, 2010, concerning the Commission de la santé et de la sécurité au travail (CSST) for reservists in Quebec and Reserve Force Compensation for injured Canadian Forces (CF) reservists.

The Government Employees Compensation Act (GECA) provides benefits for all employees of the federal government except members of the Regular Force of the CF and the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. The objective of GECA is to provide compensation for loss of earnings, medical care, or other related benefits to federal employees, including CF reservists, who are injured in the course of their employment or become disabled by reason of an industrial disease due to the nature of the employment. GECA is administered through Human Resources and Skills Development Canada, in conjunction with provincial workers’ compensation programs. The benefits are provided at the same rate and under the same conditions as the provincial workers’ compensation laws. For federal employees working within the province of Quebec, GECA is administered through CSST.
GECA/CSST requests that the Reserve Force member’s Commanding Officer (the employer) initiate the claim under GECA/CSST. When the Commanding Officer is made aware of a reservist injured in the performance of duty, he or she is then required to complete the appropriate provincial Employer’s Report of Accidental Injury/Disease form and forward it to one of the regional offices of GECA/CSST.

Commanding Officers are advised in the instructions of Department of National Defence DND 2398 (the form to apply for injury compensation under Compensation and Benefit Instruction CBI 210.72) that it is their responsibility to ensure that the injured or ill member has been provided with all the information required to make an informed decision with regard to the application under GECA/CSST.

As the benefits under GECA and the Reserve Force Compensation, paid under CBI 210.72, are interrelated and paid from federal sources, care must be exercised to ensure that members do not receive duplicate benefits for an injury or disability. In recent months, it has become apparent that the relationship between the administration of CSST and Reserve Force Compensation will require clarification, and the CF is actively engaged in pursuing this discussion.

I trust that the information I have provided is helpful, and thank you again for writing. I would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your service in defence of Canada.

Sincerely, 

Peter MacKay 
Minister of National Defence 
c.c.    Office of the Prime Minister


----------



## schart28 (1 Mar 2011)

Loi sur les accidents du travail et les maladies professionnelles

http://www2.publicationsduquebec.gouv.qc.ca/dynamicSearch/telecharge.php?type=2&file=/A_3_001/A3_001.html

199. Le médecin qui, le premier, prend charge d'un travailleur victime d'une lésion professionnelle doit remettre sans délai à celui-ci, sur le formulaire prescrit par la Commission, une attestation comportant le diagnostic et:

 1° s'il prévoit que la lésion professionnelle du travailleur sera consolidée dans les 14 jours complets suivant la date où il est devenu incapable d'exercer son emploi en raison de sa lésion, la date prévisible de consolidation de cette lésion; ou

 2° s'il prévoit que la lésion professionnelle du travailleur sera consolidée plus de 14 jours complets après la date où il est devenu incapable d'exercer son emploi en raison de sa lésion, la période prévisible de consolidation de cette lésion.

Choix du médecin.
Cependant, si le travailleur n'est pas en mesure de choisir le médecin qui, le premier, en prend charge, il peut, aussitôt qu'il est en mesure de le faire, choisir un autre médecin qui en aura charge et qui doit alors, à la demande du travailleur, lui remettre l'attestation prévue par le premier alinéa.

1985, c. 6, a. 199.

Rapport sommaire.
200. Dans le cas prévu par le paragraphe 2° du premier alinéa de l'article 199, le médecin qui a charge du travailleur doit de plus expédier à la Commission, dans les six jours de son premier examen, sur le formulaire qu'elle prescrit, un rapport sommaire comportant notamment:

 1° la date de l'accident du travail;

 2° le diagnostic principal et les renseignements complémentaires pertinents;

 3° la période prévisible de consolidation de la lésion professionnelle;

 4° le fait que le travailleur est en attente de traitements de physiothérapie ou d'ergothérapie ou en attente d'hospitalisation ou le fait qu'il reçoit de tels traitements ou qu'il est hospitalisé;

 5° dans la mesure où il peut se prononcer à cet égard, la possibilité que des séquelles permanentes subsistent.

Rapport sommaire.
Il en est de même pour tout médecin qui en aura charge subséquemment.

1985, c. 6, a. 200.


----------



## schart28 (24 Jun 2011)

Got to love access to information, can't wait to get a hold of these briefing notes.


From: Smith RAdm AM@CMP@Ottawa-Hull
To: Blais Col GJ@CMP DCSM@Ottawa-Huli
Sent: Fri Dec 10 17:01:37 2010
Subject: FW: Manquement flagrant a la Loi sur la CSST du Ministere de la Defense national et les Forces canadiennes

DCSM,
In view of the continued, wide dist emails on the same subject, req you prepare a BN for MND detailing the situation and whether we have a systemic issue in play.

AMS
Andy Smith
Rear Admiral / Contre amiral
CMP/CPM
National Defence / Defense nationale
Ottawa, Canada
K1A OK2
Andrew.Smith@forces.gc.ca
613.996.1627


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jun 2011)

Do you really think posting someone's CF email address on a public forum is a good idea?    ???


----------



## schart28 (3 Feb 2012)

CF email are of public property. Now with the email structure changes its even easier its  first.lastname@forces.gc.ca


----------



## schart28 (10 Feb 2012)

From: 
Sent: February-03-12 8:22 AM
To: smchartrand
Subject: CANFORGEN 024-12 - CMP - 021414Z FEB 12 - RESERVE FORCE - COMPENSATION DURING A PERIOD OF INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS.htm
Sensitivity: Confidential

After the long wait and your continued efforts and lobbying - good news for Reservists and important info for their Commanding Officers
Thanks for bringing this to our attention and for your work to see this published! 


CANFORGEN 024/12 CMP 012/12 021414Z FEB 12
RESERVE FORCE - COMPENSATION DURING A PERIOD OF INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS
PROTECTED A 
REFS: A. CBI 210. 72 - RESERVE FORCE COMPENSATION (RFC) DURING A PERIOD OF INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS 

B. GOVERNMENT EMPLOYEES COMPENSATION ACT (GECA) 

C. DAOD 5018-2 – REPORT OF INJURIES AND EXPOSURE TO TOXIC SUBSTANCES 
1.	THE PURPOSE OF THIS CANFORGEN IS TO REMIND ALL COMMANDING OFFICERS (CO) OF THEIR OBLIGATIONS TO ADHERE TO ALL REPORTING REQUIREMENTS AND TO INFORM ALL INJURED OR ILL RESERVISTS OF THE ENTITLEMENTS AVAILABLE TO THEM WHEN THEY EXPERIENCE AN INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS RELATED TO THEIR MILITARY SERVICE 
2.	REF A AUTHORIZES COMPENSATION TO CLASS A, B OR C RESERVISTS WHO SUFFER AN INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS THAT IS ATTRIBUTABLE TO MILITARY SERVICE WHEN THE INJURY CONTINUES BEYOND THE PERIOD OF SERVICE IN WHICH IT OCCURRED 
3.	IN ORDER TO APPLY FOR COMPENSATION UNDER REF A, THE CO MUST ENSURE THAT FORM DND 2398 IS COMPLETED AND FORWARDED TO THE DIRECTOR CASUALTY SUPPORT MANAGEMENT THROUGH THE CHAIN OF COMMAND IN A TIMELY FASHION 
4.	INJURED RESERVISTS MAY ALTERNATIVELY BE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE COMPENSATION FOR THEIR INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS THROUGH GECA AT REF B, WHICH IS ADMINISTERED BY THE PROVINCIAL WORKERS COMPENSATION BOARDS. THE OBJECTIVE OF REF B IS TO PROVIDE COMPENSATION FOR LOSS OF EARNINGS, MEDICAL CARE AND OTHER RELATED BENEFITS TO THOSE WHO ARE ELIGIBLE OWING TO INJURY BY AN ACCIDENT ARISING OUT OF AND IN THE COURSE OF EMPLOYMENT, OR DISABLED BY REASON OF AN INDUSTRIAL DISEASE OWING TO THE NATURE OF THE EMPLOYMENT 
5.	DURATION, TYPE AND LEVEL OF THE BENEFITS PROVIDED UNDER GECA VARY FROM PROVINCE TO PROVINCE. SOME OF THE BENEFITS THAT MAY BE AVAILABLE INCLUDE: 
A.	COMPENSATION FOR LOSS OF EARNINGS 
B.	MEDICAL, HOSPITAL AND RELATED SERVICES 
C.	REHABILITATION SERVICES 
D.	A LUMP-SUM PAYMENT OR PENSION IF THE RESERVIST IS PERMANENTLY DISABLED, AND 
E.	LONG-TERM BENEFITS EXTENDING AFTER RELEASE FROM THE CF IF THE DISABILITY IS PERMANENT 
6.	COS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR REPORTING TO HUMAN RESOURCES AND SOCIAL DEVELOPMENT CANADA WITHIN 3 DAYS ALL SERVICE-RELATED INJURIES SUSTAINED BY RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL IN THEIR EMPLOY THAT REQUIRE MEDICAL ATTENTION OR RESULT IN LOST TIME. A CF 98 SHALL ALSO BE COMPLETED IAW REF C. COS MUST ALSO ENSURE THAT INFORMATION CONCERNING REFS A AND B IS PROVIDED TO ALL ILL OR INJURED RESERVISTS SO THAT AN INFORMED DECISION MAY BE MADE WITH REGARDS TO THEIR COMPENSATION. NOTE THAT ILL OR INJURED RESERVISTS RECEIVING GECA COMPENSATION BENEFITS CANNOT ALSO BE COMPENSATED UNDER THE RFC FOR THE SAME ILLNESS OR INJURY 
7.	RESERVE FORCE MEMBERS WITH A SERVICE-RELATED INJURY MAY ALSO QUALIFY FOR BENEFITS FROM VETERANS AFFAIRS CANADA (VAC) PURSUANT TO THE PENSION ACT OR THE CANADIAN FORCES MEMBERS AND VETERANS RE-ESTABLISHMENT AND COMPENSATION ACT. IF THE RESERVE FORCE MEMBER IS IN RECEIPT OF BENEFITS AS A RESULT OF THE SERVICE-RELATED ILLNESS OR INJURY FROM A SOURCE SUCH AS GECA, THE AMOUNT OF THE COMPENSATION-RELATED BENEFITS THEY MAY BE ENTITLED TO FROM VAC FOR THE SAME INJURY OR ILLNESS WILL BE REDUCED. VAC REQUIRES THAT APPLICANTS REPORT WHETHER THEY ARE IN THE PROCESS OF APPLYING FOR, HAVE APPLIED FOR OR HAVE RECEIVED ADDITIONAL AMOUNTS WITH RESPECT TO THE SAME DISABILITY FOR WHICH THE APPLICATION IS BEING MADE. ANY COMPENSATION RECEIVED UNDER THE RFC FOR LOSS OF INCOME IS NOT DEDUCTED FROM A VAC DISABILITY PENSION OR DISABILITY AWARD 
8.	INSTRUCTIONS REGARDING DIVISION OF RESPONSIBILITIES AND REPORTING PROCEDURES FOR RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL WHO ARE ATTACH POSTED OR ON TD WILL BE PROMULGATED SEPARATELY. FOR FURTHER INFO REGARDING REFS A AND B, PROVINCIAL WORKERS COMPENSATION OR VAC BENEFITS, PLEASE VISIT THE FOLLOWING WEB SITES: 

HTTP://CMP-CPM.FORCES.MIL.CA/ DGCB/CBI/ENGRAPH/CBI(UNDERSCORE)CHAPTER-210(UNDERSCORE) E.ASP(QUESTION MARK)SIDESECTION(EQUAL SIGN)6(AND SIGN) 

HTTP://WWW.HRSDC.GC.CA/ENG/LABOUR/WORKERS(UNDERSCORE)COMPENSATION/IN DEX.SHTML 

HTTP://WWW.HRSDC.GC.CA/ENG/LABOUR/PUBLICATIONS/WORKERS(UNDERSCORE)CO MPENSATION/GECA(UNDERSCORE)EMPLOYER/PAGE04.SHTML 

HTTP://WWW.CCOHS.CA/OSHANSWERS/(QUESTION MARK)INFORMATION/WCB(UNDERSCORE)CANADA.HTML 

HTTP://WWW.VETERANS.GC.CA/ENG/ 
9.	SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP 

J.J. Bennett
Rear Admiral | Contre-amiral
Chief Reserves and Cadets | Chef Réserves et Cadets
Vice Chief of the Defence Staff | Vice-chef d'état-major de la Défense
National Defence | Défense nationale
Ottawa, Canada K1A 0K2
Jennifer.Bennett@forces.gc.ca
Telephone | Téléphone 
Facsimile | Télécopieur 
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada 


---------------------

CANFORGEN 024/12 CMP 012/12 021414Z FEB 12
FORCE DE RESERVE - INDEMNITE PENDANT UNE PERIODE DE BLESSURE OU DE MALADIE
PROTECTED A 
REF : A. DRAS 210. 72 – FORCE DE RESERVE – INDEMNITE (FRI) PENDANT UNE PERIODE DE BLESSURE OU DE MALADIE 

B. LOI SUR L INDEMNISATION DES AGENTS DE L ETAT (LIAE) 

C. DOAD 5018-2 - RAPPORT EN CAS DE BLESSURES ET D EXPOSITION A DES SUBSTANCES TOXIQUES 
1.	LE PRESENT CANFORGEN A POUR BUT DE RAPPELER A TOUS LES COMMANDANTS (CMDT) LEUR OBLIGATION DE SE CONFORMER A TOUTES LES EXIGENCES EN MATIERE DE RAPPORT ET D INFORMER TOUS LES RESERVISTES BLESSES ET MALADES DE LEURS DROITS LORSQU ILS ONT UNE BLESSURE, UNE AFFECTION OU UNE MALADIE LIEE A LEUR SERVICE MILITAIRE 
2.	LA REFERENCE A AUTORISE L INDEMNISATION DES RESERVISTES DE CLASSE A, B OU C SOUFFRANT D UNE BLESSURE, D UNE AFFECTION OU D UNE MALADIE QUI EST ATTRIBUABLE AU SERVICE MILITAIRE, LORSQUE CELLE-CI CONTINUE AU- DELA DE LA PERIODE DE SERVICE AU COURS DE LAQUELLE ELLE EST SURVENUE 
3.	POUR FAIRE UNE DEMANDE D INDEMNISATION EN VERTU DE LA REF A, LE CMDT DOIT S ASSURER QUE LE FORMULAIRE DND 2398 EST BIEN REMPLI ET ENVOYE AU DIRECTEUR - GESTION DU SOUTIEN AUX BLESSES PAR LE BIAIS DE LA CHAINE DE COMMANDEMENT EN TEMPS OPPORTUN 
4.	LES RESERVISTES BLESSES PEUVENT AUSSI ETRE ADMISSIBLES A UNE INDEMNISATION POUR LEUR BLESSURE, AFFECTION OU MALADIE PAR LE BIAIS DE LA LIAE A LA REF B, LAQUELLE EST ADMINISTREE PAR LES COMMISSIONS PROVINCIALES DES ACCIDENTS DU TRAVAIL. L OBJECTIF DE LA REF B EST DE FOURNIR UNE INDEMNISATION POUR LA PERTE DES REVENUS, DES SOINS MEDICAUX ET D AUTRES PRESTATIONS CONNEXES A CEUX QUI Y SONT ADMISSIBLES EN RAISON D UNE BLESSURE DECOULANT D UN ACCIDENT DE TRAVAIL PENDANT LA PERIODE D EMPLOI OU D UNE INVALIDITE CAUSEE PAR UNE MALADIE PROFESSIONNELLE DUE A LA NATURE DE L EMPLOI 
5.	LA DUREE, LE GENRE ET LE DEGRE DES PRESTATIONS OFFERTES EN VERTU DE LA LIAE VARIENT SELON LA PROVINCE. VOICI CERTAINES DES PRESTATIONS QUI PEUVENT ETRE OFFERTES : 
A.	INDEMNISATION POUR LA PERTE DE REVENUS 
B.	SERVICES MEDICAUX ET HOSPITALIERS ET SERVICES CONNEXES 
C.	SERVICES DE READAPTATION 
D.	VERSEMENT FORFAITAIRE OU PENSION SI LE RESERVISTE A UNE INVALIDITE PERMANENTE, ET 
E.	PRESTATIONS A LONG TERME SE PROLONGEANT APRES LA LIBERATION DES FC SI L INVALIDITE EST PERMANENTE 
6.	LES CMDT ONT LA RESPONSABILITE DE SIGNALER A RESSOURCES HUMAINES ET DEVELOPPEMENT DES COMPETENCES CANADA TOUTE BLESSURE ATTRIBUABLE AU SERVICE MILITAIRE D UN RESERVISTE DANS LEUR EMPLOI QUI NECESSITE UNE ATTENTION MEDICALE OU CAUSE UNE PERTE DE TEMPS, DANS UN DELAI DE TROIS JOURS. UN CF 98 DOIT AUSSI ETRE REMPLI CONFORMEMENT A LA REF C. LES CMDT DOIVENT AUSSI VEILLER A CE QUE L INFORMATION CONCERNANT LES REFERENCES A ET B SOIT FOURNIE A TOUS LES RESERVISTES MALADES OU BLESSES DE SORTE QU ILS PUISSENT PRENDRE UNE DECISION ECLAIREE CONCERNANT LEUR INDEMNISATION. IL EST A SOULIGNER QUE TOUS LES RESERVISTES MALADES OU BLESSES QUI RECOIVENT UNE INDEMNISATION EN VERTU DE LA LIAE NE PEUVENT ETRE INDEMNISES PAR LA FRI POUR LA MEME MALADIE OU BLESSURE 
7.	LES MILITAIRES DE LA FORCE DE RESERVE DONT LA BLESSURE EST ATTRIBUABLE AU SERVICE PEUVENT AUSSI ETRE ADMISSIBLES A DES PRESTATIONS D ANCIENS COMBATTANTS CANADA (ACC) EN VERTU DE LA LOI DES PENSIONS OU LA LOI SUR LES MESURES DE REINSERTION ET D INDEMNISATION DES MILITAIRES ET VETERANS DES FORCES CANADIENNES. SI UN RESERVISTE RECOIT UNE INDEMNITE D UNE AUTRE SOURCE COMME LA LIAE EN RAISON D UNE BLESSURE OU MALADIE ATTRIBUABLE AU SERVICE, LE MONTANT DE L INDEMNITE OU DE LA PRESTATION QUI POURRA ETRE VERSEE AU RESERVISTE PAR ACC RELATIVEMENT A LA MEME BLESSURE OU MALADIE SERA REDUIT. ACC REQUIERT DES DEMANDEURS QU ILS PRECISENT S ILS SONT EN TRAIN DE FAIRE UNE DEMANDE, ONT DEJA FAIT UNE DEMANDE OU ONT RECU DES MONTANTS ADDITIONNELS EN RAPPORT A LA MEME INVALIDITE POUR LAQUELLE LA DEMANDE EST FAITE. TOUT VERSEMENT D INDEMNITE SOUS LA FRI POUR PERTE DE REVENU N EST PAS DEDUIT D UNE PENSION D INVALIDITE OU D UNE INDEMNITE D INVALIDITE D ACC 
8.	LES INSTRUCTIONS AU SUJET DE LA DIVISION DE RESPONSABILITES ET LA PROCEDURE DE PRESENTATION DES RAPPORTS POUR LES MILITAIRES DE LA FORCE DE RESERVE QUI SONT EN OU AFFECTATION TEMPORAIRE EN ST SERONT PUBLIES SEPAREMENT. POUR DE PLUS AMPLES RENSEIGNEMENTS CONCERNANT LES REF A ET B, LES PRESTATIONS DES COMMISSIONS PROVINCIALES DES ACCIDENTS DU TRAVAIL OU LES PRESTATIONS D ACC, VEUILLEZ CONSULTER LES SITES WEB SUIVANTS : 

HTTP://CMP-CPM.FORCES.MIL.CA/DGCB/CBI/FRGRAPH/CBI(TRAIT DE SOULIGNEMENT)CHAPTER-210(TRAIT DE SOULIGNEMENT)F.ASP(POINT DINTERROGATION)SIDESECTION(SIGNE EGAL)6(ESPERLUETTE) 

HTTP://WWW.RHDCC.GC.CA/FRA/TRAVAIL/INDEMNISATION(TRAIT DE SOULIGNEMENT)TRAVAIL/INDEX.SHTML 

HTTP://WWW.RHDCC.GC.CA/FRA/TRAVAIL/PUBLICATIONS/INDEMNISATION(TRAIT DE SOULIGNEMENT)TRAVAIL/LIAE(TRAIT DE SOULIGNEMENT)EMPLOYEUR/PAGE04.SHTML 

HTTP://WWW.CCHST.CA/OSHANSWERS/(POINT DINTERROGATION)INFORMATION/WCB(TRAIT DE SOULIGNEMENT)CANADA.HTML 

HTTP://WWW.VETERANS.GC.CA/FRA/ 
9.	SIGNE PAR LE CAM A. SMITH, CPM 

Lucille Boettger 
Cdr/Capf 
DCSM Issues Manager/D Gest SB Gestionnaire des enjeux 
Lucille.Boettger@forces.gc.ca


----------



## schart28 (12 Feb 2012)

From: Jennifer.Bennett
Sent: February-03-12 8:22 AM
To: smchartrand
Subject: CANFORGEN 024-12 - CMP - 021414Z FEB 12 - RESERVE FORCE - COMPENSATION DURING A PERIOD OF INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS.htm
Sensitivity: Confidential

After the long wait and your continued efforts and lobbying - good news for Reservists and important info for their Commanding Officers
Thanks for bringing this to our attention and for your work to see this published! 


CANFORGEN 024/12 CMP 012/12 021414Z FEB 12
RESERVE FORCE - COMPENSATION DURING A PERIOD OF INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS
PROTECTED A 
REFS: A. CBI 210. 72 - RESERVE FORCE COMPENSATION (RFC) DURING A PERIOD OF INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS 

B. GOVERNMENT EMPLOYEES COMPENSATION ACT (GECA) 

C. DAOD 5018-2 – REPORT OF INJURIES AND EXPOSURE TO TOXIC SUBSTANCES 
1.	THE PURPOSE OF THIS CANFORGEN IS TO REMIND ALL COMMANDING OFFICERS (CO) OF THEIR OBLIGATIONS TO ADHERE TO ALL REPORTING REQUIREMENTS AND TO INFORM ALL INJURED OR ILL RESERVISTS OF THE ENTITLEMENTS AVAILABLE TO THEM WHEN THEY EXPERIENCE AN INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS RELATED TO THEIR MILITARY SERVICE 
2.	REF A AUTHORIZES COMPENSATION TO CLASS A, B OR C RESERVISTS WHO SUFFER AN INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS THAT IS ATTRIBUTABLE TO MILITARY SERVICE WHEN THE INJURY CONTINUES BEYOND THE PERIOD OF SERVICE IN WHICH IT OCCURRED 
3.	IN ORDER TO APPLY FOR COMPENSATION UNDER REF A, THE CO MUST ENSURE THAT FORM DND 2398 IS COMPLETED AND FORWARDED TO THE DIRECTOR CASUALTY SUPPORT MANAGEMENT THROUGH THE CHAIN OF COMMAND IN A TIMELY FASHION 
4.	INJURED RESERVISTS MAY ALTERNATIVELY BE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE COMPENSATION FOR THEIR INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS THROUGH GECA AT REF B, WHICH IS ADMINISTERED BY THE PROVINCIAL WORKERS COMPENSATION BOARDS. THE OBJECTIVE OF REF B IS TO PROVIDE COMPENSATION FOR LOSS OF EARNINGS, MEDICAL CARE AND OTHER RELATED BENEFITS TO THOSE WHO ARE ELIGIBLE OWING TO INJURY BY AN ACCIDENT ARISING OUT OF AND IN THE COURSE OF EMPLOYMENT, OR DISABLED BY REASON OF AN INDUSTRIAL DISEASE OWING TO THE NATURE OF THE EMPLOYMENT 
5.	DURATION, TYPE AND LEVEL OF THE BENEFITS PROVIDED UNDER GECA VARY FROM PROVINCE TO PROVINCE. SOME OF THE BENEFITS THAT MAY BE AVAILABLE INCLUDE: 
A.	COMPENSATION FOR LOSS OF EARNINGS 
B.	MEDICAL, HOSPITAL AND RELATED SERVICES 
C.	REHABILITATION SERVICES 
D.	A LUMP-SUM PAYMENT OR PENSION IF THE RESERVIST IS PERMANENTLY DISABLED, AND 
E.	LONG-TERM BENEFITS EXTENDING AFTER RELEASE FROM THE CF IF THE DISABILITY IS PERMANENT 
6.	COS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR REPORTING TO HUMAN RESOURCES AND SOCIAL DEVELOPMENT CANADA WITHIN 3 DAYS ALL SERVICE-RELATED INJURIES SUSTAINED BY RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL IN THEIR EMPLOY THAT REQUIRE MEDICAL ATTENTION OR RESULT IN LOST TIME. A CF 98 SHALL ALSO BE COMPLETED IAW REF C. COS MUST ALSO ENSURE THAT INFORMATION CONCERNING REFS A AND B IS PROVIDED TO ALL ILL OR INJURED RESERVISTS SO THAT AN INFORMED DECISION MAY BE MADE WITH REGARDS TO THEIR COMPENSATION. NOTE THAT ILL OR INJURED RESERVISTS RECEIVING GECA COMPENSATION BENEFITS CANNOT ALSO BE COMPENSATED UNDER THE RFC FOR THE SAME ILLNESS OR INJURY 
7.	RESERVE FORCE MEMBERS WITH A SERVICE-RELATED INJURY MAY ALSO QUALIFY FOR BENEFITS FROM VETERANS AFFAIRS CANADA (VAC) PURSUANT TO THE PENSION ACT OR THE CANADIAN FORCES MEMBERS AND VETERANS RE-ESTABLISHMENT AND COMPENSATION ACT. IF THE RESERVE FORCE MEMBER IS IN RECEIPT OF BENEFITS AS A RESULT OF THE SERVICE-RELATED ILLNESS OR INJURY FROM A SOURCE SUCH AS GECA, THE AMOUNT OF THE COMPENSATION-RELATED BENEFITS THEY MAY BE ENTITLED TO FROM VAC FOR THE SAME INJURY OR ILLNESS WILL BE REDUCED. VAC REQUIRES THAT APPLICANTS REPORT WHETHER THEY ARE IN THE PROCESS OF APPLYING FOR, HAVE APPLIED FOR OR HAVE RECEIVED ADDITIONAL AMOUNTS WITH RESPECT TO THE SAME DISABILITY FOR WHICH THE APPLICATION IS BEING MADE. ANY COMPENSATION RECEIVED UNDER THE RFC FOR LOSS OF INCOME IS NOT DEDUCTED FROM A VAC DISABILITY PENSION OR DISABILITY AWARD 
8.	INSTRUCTIONS REGARDING DIVISION OF RESPONSIBILITIES AND REPORTING PROCEDURES FOR RESERVE FORCE PERSONNEL WHO ARE ATTACH POSTED OR ON TD WILL BE PROMULGATED SEPARATELY. FOR FURTHER INFO REGARDING REFS A AND B, PROVINCIAL WORKERS COMPENSATION OR VAC BENEFITS, PLEASE VISIT THE FOLLOWING WEB SITES: 

HTTP://CMP-CPM.FORCES.MIL.CA/ DGCB/CBI/ENGRAPH/CBI(UNDERSCORE)CHAPTER-210(UNDERSCORE) E.ASP(QUESTION MARK)SIDESECTION(EQUAL SIGN)6(AND SIGN) 

HTTP://WWW.HRSDC.GC.CA/ENG/LABOUR/WORKERS(UNDERSCORE)COMPENSATION/IN DEX.SHTML 

HTTP://WWW.HRSDC.GC.CA/ENG/LABOUR/PUBLICATIONS/WORKERS(UNDERSCORE)CO MPENSATION/GECA(UNDERSCORE)EMPLOYER/PAGE04.SHTML 

HTTP://WWW.CCOHS.CA/OSHANSWERS/(QUESTION MARK)INFORMATION/WCB(UNDERSCORE)CANADA.HTML 

HTTP://WWW.VETERANS.GC.CA/ENG/ 
9.	SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP 

J.J. Bennett
Rear Admiral | Contre-amiral
Chief Reserves and Cadets | Chef Réserves et Cadets
Vice Chief of the Defence Staff | Vice-chef d'état-major de la Défense
National Defence | Défense nationale
Ottawa, Canada K1A 0K2
Jennifer.Bennett
Telephone | Téléphone
Facsimile | Télécopieur
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


----------



## schart28 (24 Sep 2012)

to help out in the case the CSST gives you any problems:


COMMISSION DES LÉSIONS PROFESSIONNELLES



Longueuil	5 février 2004

Région :	Montérégie

Dossier :	200504-62-0302

Dossier CSST :	120825146

Commissaire :	Me Ginette Godin 

Membres :	M. Gaston Turner, associations d’employeurs
	Mme Pauline Ouellette, associations syndicales

______________________________________________________________________


Sucession de Jean-François Bélanger	
Partie requérante	

et	

Réserviste QG SQFT

D.R.H.C. – Direction travail	
Parties intéressées	

et	

Commission de la santé 
et de la sécurité du travail	
Partie intervenante	

______________________________________________________________________

DÉCISION
______________________________________________________________________


[1]	Le 26 février 2003, les parents du travailleur décédé, monsieur Jean-François Bélanger, déposent auprès de la Commission des lésions professionnelles une requête à l’encontre d’une décision de la Commission de la santé et de la sécurité du travail (la C.S.S.T.) rendue en révision administrative le 7 février 2003.
[2]	La décision contestée déclare irrecevable la réclamation des parents de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger pour l’octroi d’une indemnité à la suite du décès de monsieur Bélanger.
[3]	À l’audience tenue à Longueuil le 21 janvier 2004, la succession de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger est présente.  Les employeurs, Réserviste QG SQFT et D.R.H.C., direction travail sont absents.  La C.S.S.T. est présente et représentée.
L’OBJET DE LA REQUÊTE
[4]	Les parents de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger demandent à la Commission des lésions professionnelles d’infirmer la décision de la C.S.S.T. rendue en révision administrative pour déclarer recevable leur réclamation pour une indemnité de décès.
LES FAITS
[5]	 Le 12 juin 1989, monsieur Jean-François Bélanger décède à la suite d’un accident alors qu’il effectue un travail dans le cadre d’un emploi de réserviste à temps partiel chez l'employeur.
[6]	Le 22 octobre 2001, les parents de monsieur Bélanger produisent une réclamation à la C.S.S.T. pour l’octroi d’une indemnité de décès.
[7]	Cette réclamation est déclarée irrecevable par la C.S.S.T. car produite à l’extérieur des délais prévus à la Loi sur les accidents du travail et les maladies professionnelles  (la loi).
[8]	Lors de son témoignage devant la Commission des lésions professionnelles, madame Liette Matteau-Bélanger, mère de monsieur Bélanger, affirme s’être informée à trois reprises auprès de l'employeur pour savoir si elle pouvait produire une réclamation auprès de la C.S.S.T.  À chaque reprise, la réponse fut négative.
[9]	Madame Matteau-Bélanger affirme également s’être informée auprès d’un autre employeur de monsieur Bélanger, lequel lui a dit de s’en remettre aux informations données par l'employeur visé par le présent litige.
[10]	Comme madame Matteau-Bélanger avait suivi un cours de base en matière d’indemnisation de victimes d’accident du travail, elle a consulté les écrits qu’elle possédait pour comprendre que son fils n’était pas visé par la loi alors en vigueur car son fils était également étudiant et que le travail de réserviste à temps partiel était de juridiction fédérale.
[11]	Ce n’est que le 12 octobre 2001, lors de l’écoute d’une émission télévisée qu’elle a pris connaissance de son droit.
[12]	Le tribunal a pu visionner une copie de cette émission, laquelle démontrait que d’autres réservistes de l'employeur avaient été privés de droits prévus par la loi en raison de mauvaises informations de l'employeur.
L’AVIS DES MEMBRES
[13]	La membre issue des associations syndicales est d’avis d’accueillir la requête des parents de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger car la preuve démontre que ceux-ci ont fait preuve de diligence et que leur défaut de respecter le délai prévu par la loi est attribuable à de mauvais renseignements donnés par l'employeur.
[14]	Le membre issu des associations d'employeurs est d’avis de rejeter la requête des parents de monsieur Bélanger car ceux-ci n’ont démontré aucun motif raisonnable justifiant une prolongation du délai imposé par la loi pour produire une réclamation.
LES MOTIFS DE LA DÉCISION
[15]	La Commission des lésions professionnelles doit se prononcer sur la recevabilité de la réclamation des parents de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger.
[16]	L’article 270 de la loi, tel qu’en vigueur en 1989, se lit comme suit :
270. Le travailleur qui, en raison d'une lésion professionnelle, est incapable d'exercer son emploi pendant plus de 14 jours complets ou a subi une atteinte permanente à son intégrité physique ou psychique ou, s'il décède de cette lésion, le bénéficiaire, produit sa réclamation à la Commission, sur le formulaire qu'elle prescrit, dans les six mois de la lésion ou du décès, selon le cas.

L'employeur assiste le travailleur ou, le cas échéant, le bénéficiaire, dans la rédaction de sa réclamation et lui fournit les informations requises à cette fin.

Le travailleur ou, le cas échéant, le bénéficiaire, remet à l'employeur copie de ce formulaire dûment rempli et signé.
__________
1985, c. 6, a. 270.


[17]	Les parents de monsieur Bélanger disposaient d’un délai de six mois à compter du décès de leur fils pour produire une réclamation à la C.S.S.T.  À la face même du dossier, ce délai fut transgressé.
[18]	L’article 358.2 accorde à la C.S.S.T. le pouvoir de relever une personne de son défaut de respecter ce délai si un motif raisonnable est démontré.  Voici la teneur de cet article :
358.2. La Commission peut prolonger le délai prévu à l'article 358 ou relever une personne des conséquences de son défaut de le respecter, s'il est démontré que la demande de révision n'a pu être faite dans le délai prescrit pour un motif raisonnable.
__________
1997, c. 27, a. 15.


[19]	Le tribunal considère que les motifs invoqués par les parents de monsieur Bélanger sont raisonnables et justifient l’application de l’article 358 précité.
[20]	Au moment de son décès, monsieur Bélanger avait un triple statut, soit celui d’étudiant, de travailleur chez un employeur de juridiction provinciale et de réserviste à temps partiel chez un employeur de juridiction fédérale.
[21]	Ce n’est qu’en raison d’une entente intervenue entre le Québec et le Canada, en vertu de l’article 170 de la Loi sur la santé et la sécurité du travail, que monsieur Bélanger pouvait être couvert par la Loi sur les accidents du travail et les maladies professionnelles.
[22]	Une telle entente était alors en vigueur, ce qu’ignorait de toute évidence l'employeur qui a déclaré aux parents de monsieur Bélanger que ce dernier n’était pas couvert par la loi.
[23]	Il appert que les parents de monsieur Bélanger ont fait preuve de diligence et qu’ils ont été induits en erreur par l'employeur, lequel était mieux outillé qu’eux pour connaître l’existence de l’entente en vertu de laquelle monsieur Bélanger était assujetti à la loi.
[24]	Bien que nul ne soit censé ignorer la loi, les circonstances particulières du présent dossier justifient une exception à ce principe général car une étude plus approfondie que l’exige une simple lecture de la loi est nécessaire pour comprendre que monsieur Bélanger bénéficiait des droits prévus par la loi.
[25]	Il ne fait aucun doute que monsieur Bélanger est décédé alors qu’il effectuait son travail de réserviste chez l'employeur.
PAR CES MOTIFS, LA COMMISSION DES LÉSIONS PROFESSIONNELLES :
ACCUEILLE la requête déposée le 26 février 2003 par la succession de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger;
DÉCLARE recevable la requête déposée par la succession de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger;
DÉCLARE que la succession de monsieur Jean-François Bélanger a droit à l’indemnité de décès prévue par l’article 110 de la Loi sur les accidents du travail et les maladies professionnelles.


	__________________________________
	Me Ginette Godin 
	Commissaire




Capitaine Steve Winters
Réserviste QG SQFT
Représentant de la partie requérante


Me André Breton
Panneton, Lessard
Représentant de la partie intervenante


----------



## schart28 (1 Mar 2013)

-----Original Message-----
From: dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca [mailto:dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca]
Sent: March-01-13 8:21 AM
To: veteran_advocate@canadianveteransadvocacy.com
Subject: RE: Letter to the MND on the Declaration of Injury to Workers Board Compensation for the Reserves

Dear Corporal Chartrand:

Thank you for your correspondence of 29 November 2012 in which you were following up on concerns in your capacity as one of the Directors of Canadian Veterans Advocacy. Please accept my apology for this delay in responding.

You had previously contacted me about Canadian Forces Reserve Force members' access to Government Employees Compensation Act (GECA) benefits and wanted to bring to my attention possible shortcomings in the recent campaign to publicize these benefits across the Canadian Armed Forces. By way of illustration, you raised the case of a specific member who was apparently denied assistance with his application for GECA benefits by his Medical Officer and stated that this was only one example of what appears to be a more pervasive issue.

Providing care to the ill and injured can be complex because it involves several different organizations and a broad array of programs and benefits tailored to the needs of individuals. While this benefits Canadian Armed Forces members, it can be a challenge to ensure that all care providers, including Medical Officers, remain up to date regarding the details of all programs.

To this end, Canadian Forces Health Services (CFHS) distributed both an internal message and a Canadian Forces General Message (CANFORGEN) regarding GECA benefits and related support to eligible Reserve Force members. This information was also presented to all Base and Wing Surgeons at a recent Clinic Leadership Symposium and is now part of the Medical Officer training curriculum at the Canadian Forces Health Services Training Centre. Finally, GECA information was further disseminated through two newsletters circulated throughout the Medical Officer community.

In addition to internal CFHS education, a proactive Chain of Command and an informed Canadian Armed Forces membership are also important to ensuring that ill and injured Reserve Force members receive the support benefits to which they are entitled. To that end, CFHS is working with Director of Reserves and Cadets on other means of communication to maximize awareness and complement measures already taken, such as changes to the DND 2358 form mentioned in my 11 January 2011 correspondence to you.

With regard to Warrant Officer xxxxxxx situation, the Surgeon General's staff inform me that they have no record of his ever seeing a health care provider named Captain xxxxxx. In addition, Warrant Officer xxxxx last documented encounter with CFHS services was in November 2011, which pre-dates both the CANFORGEN and the CFHS internal message about the GECA program referred to above. However, staff will be contacting him to try to get additional information so that any gaps in services may be rectified.

I would like to express my appreciation to you and to Canadian Veterans Advocacy for communicating information about the GECA and other benefits to Reserve Force members and for the assistance you provide to those who encounter difficulty accessing them. Thank you for bringing your concerns to my attention and for your service to Canada.

Sincerely,

Peter MacKay
Minister of National Defence


----------

